# will this stock work?



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

Is it always necessary to have 2 females per male? is it okay just to have males of each of these?

Here is what I'm considering buying. they are sold as being 1.25-2.0 inch.

2 female red germans to be companions with my exising male 3"
2 female lemon jakes be companions with my exising male 2.5"

brand new 
2 females & 1 male "Star Sapphire" Placidochromis sp. Phenochilus Tanzania

I alread have 1 femal ventus 6" that has always been a peaceful lady. And 1 2" OB what i'm okay with re-homing.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Having all males is fine, as long as they look different from each other. I would not mix the females of any peacocks, they look too much alike and hard to tell who is who. Also you'll want more that 2 females for each male, I would do 3, but 4+ would be better.

How big is your tank? The star sapphire may not fare to well with the venustus.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

It's 75 gallon. So 1 female & 1 male of the same species is a really bad idea?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

jgrillout said:


> It's 75 gallon. So 1 female & 1 male of the same species is a really bad idea?


Yes very bad. If the male wants to breed and the female doesn't, there's a good chase she will be harassed to death. Same with if they breed and the male is ready to go again and the female isnt.

I would rethink the venustus for a 4ft tank, mine goes through spurts of trying to claim a 6ft tank.


----------

